# La coppia Simone/Weah



## Gnagnazio (3 Agosto 2013)

La coppia Simone-Weah 95/96, 96/97


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

che meraviglia!!


----------



## The Ripper (3 Agosto 2013)

Simone non un campione ma molto sottovalutato.
Gran bella coppia. Due giocatori che ho nel cuore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ma l'assist di tacco di Weah nei primi secondi del video?


----------



## Graxx (3 Agosto 2013)

meravigliose soprattutto le loro esultanze...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Agosto 2013)

non ho ancora visto il video ma il titolo del topic mi ha fatto subito venire in mente il gol di weah alla juventus nel 95/96... uno-due weah-simone-weah... il primo gol lo aveva fatto lo stesso simone su punizione.


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2013)

si trovavano a meraviglia.
difficile trovare da noi una coppia doppo di loro che si sono scambiati cosi tanti assist.


----------



## Canonista (3 Agosto 2013)

Ad avercelo un Simone oggi...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Agosto 2013)

Che giocatore king george!!l assist di tacco al volo mi ha messo i brividi!sempre nel cuore!Grande coppia


----------

